# Long Time Coming...



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been lurking around for a few months, but finally saved sufficient funds to make the purchase, so thought id announce myself officially :wavey:

White 2010 GTR in standard condition 6500 miles. Very happy chappy :clap:










Previously had an M3 CSL and the GTR is an interesting change, extremely fast and excellent handling, however it lacks the 'raw' of the CSL so will be making a few changes over the coming weeks.










Hoping to book in with Litchfields this week to start the install. :thumbsup:


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

*Nice!*

You wont regret it mate, had mine for just over 2 weeks now and love it. 

I also got a pearl white black edition GTR 2010, I think you chose a good colour


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ahh gorgeousness  very low miles too..  congrats mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

mct said:


> You wont regret it mate, had mine for just over 2 weeks now and love it.
> 
> I also got a pearl white black edition GTR 2010, I think you chose a good colour


Cheers Bud :thumbsup:

Really happy with the colour although washing all the bug juice is hard work


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats mate. Get the front clear vinyl wrapped and bugs come off much easier


----------



## Russ83 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice looks a goodun!. Im a long time lurker here too and have also come from a CSL. Im looking to get into a gtr in a month or so, so Ill be interested to hear your views and comparisons (before and after your visit to Litchfields)

Enjoy the car


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Best of luck mate looks fantastic, give us a nice write up after the mods, always like to hear the comparisons, I assume your going for a Cobb and I see the GTC box so assume your at least getting a y-pipe??


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations chap the car looks lovely, GT-R's looks awesome in every colour IMHO and I really struggle to choose a favourite!!

Anyway have fun and get some more pictures up!!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice one I look forward to seeing the tuning updates opcorn: :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome and get it detailed by MAGIC ok, its the best option and you will love the finish..:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks sweet & White is the fastest colour

Enjoy the long & expensive road that they call modifying:runaway:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Booked with Litchfield today so dropping off next week to pick up on the 16th installation will comprise of:-

- Advan RS-D in Black
- Volk Racing Nuts

- KW Sleeve Kit (very keen to review this as havent seen it done in the UK, in the US its very popular..)
- Whiteline ARBs (Front & Rear)
- Whiteline Uprated Drop Links

- GTC Titan (80mm) including Y-Pipe. The tips have just come back from Robbie @ Magic so looking very fresh.










So very excited at the moment :clap:

Will definitely report back on findings once installed. I have been quite careful in my pick of modifications. I truly think the GTC system offers the best quality and value in the market. 

In terms of suspension I wanted to retain some of the functionality in adjusting the suspension for comfort, normal, and R-mode which a full coilover system would remove. My driving involves good sprinted runs on sunny weekends and the occasional track day so I believe the sleeve kit offers the best balance against cost (this is half the price if not a third of KW full coilover setup), quality, and balance of driving (for me anyhow..)

The sleeve kit is very popular in the US, however havent heard much about it being used in the UK - So will definately report.

I went Whitelines for the ARBs after reading reviews and balancing the ease of accessing the kit. Stillen is a great alternative but i couldnt be bothered with trying to arrange shipping from the US etc.. so whitelines was a good alternative being readily available..

After four days of ownership i still slightly miss my old CSL, the CSL is just so RAW and fun to drive without going at maximo top speeds (the GTR is just so quiet you cant tell what speed your doing:shy. Also liked the RWD and getting the back out...however i am starting to love the GTR the cornering ability and 'grab' when accelerating out of corners is just addictive! SO in terms of CSL vs GTR at the moment the rawness of the CSL wins but at the compromise of the superb power and handling of the GTR, however after my visit to Litchfield i hope to come back and say the Godzilla has awoken and eaten the CSL for breakfast and poo'd it out by afternoon :flame:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

What did Robbie do to your Exhaust tips ? Pop them on the BBQ for 15 minutes ? They`ve all discoloured.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Alias23 said:


> I went Whitelines for the ARBs after reading reviews and balancing the ease of accessing the kit. Stillen is a great alternative but i couldnt be bothered with trying to arrange shipping from the US etc.. so whitelines was a good alternative being readily available..


Nice car....great choice and once you unleash some more power you will quickly forget the CSL 

Can i ask where you sourced the Whiteline kit and prices? Think this could be the next mod for mine as read a few great reviews.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> What did Robbie do to your Exhaust tips ? Pop them on the BBQ for 15 minutes ? They`ve all discoloured.


Are you winding me up lol They're titanium and have the blue tinted ends which emerge under extreme heat. The tips and theyre colour come as standard, although present a challenge as too much 'polishing' can remove the colouring which isnt something i wanted as i see it as a characteristic of the exhaust.

Robbie did a good job in polishing the middle of the tips, internals, whilst still retaining the colouring which is perfect for me and i always knew could be a challenge.


Stevie76 - The whiteline's kit was purchased from Demon Tweeks, they are a customer of mine and provided preferential rates. However would suggest you shop round as i know they dont have the lowest retail prices...I believe Litchfield are authorised dealers and could have stock.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Alias23 said:


> Are you winding me up lol


Yes  they look the nuts


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Alias23 said:


> Are you winding me up lol They're titanium and have the blue tinted ends which emerge under extreme heat. The tips and theyre colour come as standard, although present a challenge as too much 'polishing' can remove the colouring which isnt something i wanted as i see it as a characteristic of the exhaust.
> 
> Robbie did a good job in polishing the middle of the tips, internals, whilst still retaining the colouring which is perfect for me and i always knew could be a challenge.
> 
> ...


That's good to know as i have the very same zorst & the photos you posted look identical to mine so i was curious as to what Robbie had done

Had no problems keeping mine looking good on the outside & i gave up caring about the inside of zorst tips many cars ago


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats mate.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

If you want the tail out just press and hold the button on the right until it says off!


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

More deliveries today woohoo :clap:




























The ARBs are blooming heavy! Quality of the sleeve kit very good, seems as though the kit also includes new bump stops which is pretty cool.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

cant wait to see the outcome of this,well done mate for not holding back.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Looking good bud! Shall I put your name down for the next spa trip


----------



## t15 (May 4, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it finished... are the advans oem sizes?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking forward to some feedback on the ARB's and drop links....definitely fancy these myself.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

marcyt21 said:


> Looking good bud! Shall I put your name down for the next spa trip


Marc can you PM me some details on the next trip :thumbsup:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Went to Litchfield today to check on progress. Should be ready for pick up tomorrow :clap:

Sounds as though the KW sleeve kit has been a b*tch to fit, but the guys are coming on and working over time to get it complete.

Hoping for sun tomorrow


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Alias23 said:


> Went to Litchfield today to check on progress. Should be ready for pick up tomorrow :clap:
> 
> Sounds as though the KW sleeve kit has been a b*tch to fit, but the guys are coming on and working over time to get it complete.
> 
> Hoping for sun tomorrow


Was it ready ? Whats it like with the sleeve kit now ???


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok so picked the car up today. The light kit needs to be sent back as not working, and the Advan rims couldnt be fitted as im missing the 'sprigets' (if thats the right spelling) so they wont fit currently on the hub. 

Other than that suspension fitted, ARBs, drop links, and exhaust all good. Noticed an immediate improvement on turn in, the ride is not too hard and i can tell a difference when i switch to comfort which is quite cool as i wanted to retain such OEM settings.

When driving everything just feels sharper and even my partner said that she could tell a difference! Havent had any understeer as of yet which is a good sign as this is what i wanted to dial out as much as possible. So very happy up to now with the suspension and ARBs. Ride height is just right, clears most speed bumps around my area and sits real nice.

The exhaust isnt as loud as i thought it would be (which is a good thing), it does feel a little 'droony' when pottering around at low speed. Under full throttle it sounds like a fighter plane  Need to hear it from outside the car next with someone else driving past. The tips look cool all purple. However i think i may take the centre mesh out of the rear valance to expose the titanium more...

Hope to post pics once its been cleaned. Just really hoping i can sort these spigets out for the wheels asap.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay a few pics. Will post better 'out of garage' pics once the new wheels are fitted.

Ride height on new KW Sleeve Kit. Expecting it to lower a little more over the next weeks as the springs start to settle in..




























My favorite pic at the moment 










The issue ref spigot rings will hopefully be sorted on Wednesday as SPD are sending me out a set to fit the Advans. Once fitted will get some proper pics.

To date still no feeling of understeer, however the true test will be Bedford in July. The car does feel twitcher, more on a knife edge, especially the back which is making it interesting when accelerating out of a roundabout or very tight corner! 

Anyhow hope all this info is of interest guys. Laters :thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Don't forget to post the update pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Don't forget to post the update pics:thumbsup:


Update 

Spigot Rings arrived from SPD Automotive. Size: 73.1-66.1mm, fit is snug so happy the rims are safe to be installed. So Advans now on:thumbsup:



















Slight colour over load with the gold calipers, blue tyre valves, and red Ray nuts... so unsure what to do  Have got red tyre valves and will be looking to Robbie for a caliper respray in red so hopefully it will all work out.

Some pics of the GTC Titan fitted.



















Will be looking to remove the rear valance in the next few weeks to reveal the lush titanium exhaust.

Full view pics.





































Hope you guys like. Carbon front grill and canards also on order lol.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Alias23 said:


> Update
> 
> Spigot Rings arrived from SPD Automotive. Size: 73.1-66.1mm, fit is snug so happy the rims are safe to be installed. So Advans now on:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lovely:thumbsup:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Bud


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice....I like that a lot...:clap:


----------

